# Animal crackers



## rockhound (May 26, 2020)

Hello fellow goat people new goat owner with 2 Nigerian dwarfs wethers 3 mon old
So much to learn my first question is how often and how many animal crackers can we give the goats - they absolutely love them. So far we have only gave them a few as assuming it should be a treat and could mess up there digestive system - Thoughts?​


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Well as you said, it's a treat. So use it as you would any treat, as a reward and a little snack! I don't have an exact number of animal crackers to give, I wouldn't exceed a small handful or two, though I think that's a given!

The important thing to remember is not to work treats into their diet - sometimes when we get into the practice of feeding treats, we get the mindset that they get that same amount daily, and we almost start to see it as a part of their necessary diet. So just make sure to remember it is a treat, with no nutritional benefits for them - so don't just give them a handful a day as a chore because you feel like you need to, or that _they_ need it, just give it as a reward or for fun!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I wish mine would take animal crackers that would be so much easier then cutting up apples or carrots... every goat is different. I have 2 that will eat nearly anything any by anything they even try to suck on the supplement tubes to get more, 2 that love apples but won't take other treats and usually miss out because the other 2 are pushy brats. And 1 that I swear won't take a treat to save my life unless it's a bucket of grain, and no it doesn't have to be sweet grain either. 

But yes just a small handful or so, it's good that they will take them because you can use it as a bribe later. Oh I can see the possibility, sandwiching supplements between 2 crackers. Last time I had to drill holes in carrots but that only helped with the 2 and honestly they are easy to give meds and supplements too


----------



## rockhound (May 26, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Well as you said, it's a treat. So use it as you would any treat, as a reward and a little snack! I don't have an exact number of animal crackers to give, I wouldn't exceed a small handful or two, though I think that's a given!
> 
> The important thing to remember is not to work treats into their diet - sometimes when we get into the practice of feeding treats, we get the mindset that they get that same amount daily, and we almost start to see it as a part of their necessary diet. So just make sure to remember it is a treat, with no nutritional benefits for them - so don't just give them a handful a day as a chore because you feel like you need to, or that _they_ need it, just give it as a reward or for fun!





NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Well as you said, it's a treat. So use it as you would any treat, as a reward and a little snack! I don't have an exact number of animal crackers to give, I wouldn't exceed a small handful or two, though I think that's a given!
> 
> The important thing to remember is not to work treats into their diet - sometimes when we get into the practice of feeding treats, we get the mindset that they get that same amount daily, and we almost start to see it as a part of their necessary diet. So just make sure to remember it is a treat, with no nutritional benefits for them - so don't just give them a handful a day as a chore because you feel like you need to, or that _they_ need it, just give it as a reward or for fun!


Thanks, I think I already knew the answer to my own question which you confirmed


----------

